# Unleashing The Beast: HSS-100



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2006)

New program here, got it from T-nation. Here is the write up on it.




			
				T-nation said:
			
		

> When you observe the strength training community, you quickly notice how each coach has his own "pet program." For example, Coach Staley has EDT, Coach Poliquin has GVT and GBC, Chad Waterbury has several different programs, Westside guys have, well, Westside training, and the list goes on and on.
> 
> My problem is that I love the iron game so much that I'm never able to design what I'd call my "ultimate program." Sure, when I first talked about Optimized Volume Training it made a lot of noise, and many people fell in love with the program and the results it brought on. But I have a deep-rooted, visceral need to experiment and find new ways to spark muscle growth. As such, I always hated to limit myself to the confines of one single training methodology.
> 
> ...



Then he's also working on focusing on specific parts of the body with this program to do after this cycle. Cool stuff.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Diet*

Diet is going to go to very low carb. Most carbs being from veggies. Did one of those blood test thingies that lets you know what your deficient in and what your over in. One of the things stressed was for my blood type, O+, my body doens't process carbs very well. This makes sense to me because whenever I've done no to low carb diets...I feel better. Or when I do Carb cycling, on my no carb days I feel much better than the days I have carbs. It'll take a little while to iron out what exactly my diet will look like!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks like a Monster routine, but I know your gonna do GREAT with it, I'll be along for the journey, wishing you nothing but the BEST!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Diet is going to go to very low carb. Most carbs being from veggies. Did one of those blood test thingies that lets you know what your deficient in and what your over in. One of the things stressed was for my blood type, O+, my body doens't process carbs very well. This makes sense to me because whenever I've done no to low carb diets...I feel better. Or when I do Carb cycling, on my no carb days I feel much better than the days I have carbs. It'll take a little while to iron out what exactly my diet will look like!


  I'm O+ too, interesting!!! I know because I'm basically a endo/mesomorph that I need to watch my carb intake anyway, but thats really interesting!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Legs*

*Heavy*
*Front Squats-* 
95 x 8
105 x 8
115 x 8
115 x 7

*SuperSet*
*Leg Ext/Leg Press-*
50/450 x 12/8, 12/10, 12/10

*Special Exercise*
*Sissy Squat-*
0 x 10/8/8/8

*100 Rep Set*
*Leg Press-*
50 x 100


Cool program. The Sissy Squats were KILLING me and then the 100 rep set wasn't much fun either LOL.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 3, 2006)

Wow, someone is gonna have trouble walking later!!! That looks like a KILLER w/o BRother Rocco!!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 3, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> One of the things stressed was for my blood type, O+, my body doens't process carbs very well.



Interesting routine, good luck with it.  Do you have the link to it?  It might be something I'd be interested in down the line.

 I'm O+ also, and I had never heard of that before.  I may have to some online searching.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2006)

Archangel said:
			
		

> I'm O+ too, interesting!!! I know because I'm basically a endo/mesomorph that I need to watch my carb intake anyway, but thats really interesting!!!


Yeah, it kinda took me by surprise because it's so ingrained in my brain that you NEED carbs. I'm going to try and work out this low carb thing and see how I feel.

I think that's a big reason I wasn't ready for the show I was going to do about 3 years ago Jodi trained me for. After all I'd been through, I shoulda been leaner and more cut than I was....probably the carbs!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 3, 2006)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> Interesting routine, good luck with it.  Do you have the link to it?  It might be something I'd be interested in down the line.
> 
> I'm O+ also, and I had never heard of that before.  I may have to some online searching.


Do some searching and let me know what you find out. Here is the link- http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1031781

The cool thing like I said above is he's also writing articles for this program but special emphasis on different bodyparts. Right now he has back done and is working on the next one.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 3, 2006)

Good luck with the program.  I hope it does you well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks Cow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Back/Traps*

*Back*

*Heavy*
*Inlcine DB Row-* 
60 x 8/7/6/8

*Superset*
*Hammerstrength Pullover SS with RG Pulldown-*
110/130 x 12/8, 12/6, 10/6

*Special*
*Kneeling Rope Pulldown-*
70 x 12
80 x 10
90 x 10
100 x 10

*100 Rep*
*Rope Cable Row, leaning forward-*
20 x 100

*Traps*

*Heavy*
*BB Shrug-* 
265 x 8/8
275 x 7/8

*Special*
*Incline DB Shrug-*
60 x 10/10
70 x 10

*100 Rep*
*Cable Shrug, one arm each pulley-*
20 x 100

*WO Time- 58 minutes*


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy 4th of July to you and your family, Roc!
Ha...I'm O+ myself...


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 4, 2006)

I find it hard to believe that a good portion of the population are carb sensitive.  O+ is the most common Blood type with approximately 40% of people having that blood type.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 4, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> O+ is the most common Blood type with approximately 40% of people having that blood type.


...I...thought I was....special....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 4, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe that a good portion of the population are carb sensitive.  O+ is the most common Blood type with approximately 40% of people having that blood type.
> 
> Just my thoughts


And more than half the population is obese. Right back atcha


----------



## Stewart14 (Jul 4, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> I find it hard to believe that a good portion of the population are carb sensitive. O+ is the most common Blood type with approximately 40% of people having that blood type.
> 
> Just my thoughts


 
how about O- ?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 4, 2006)

Stewart20 said:
			
		

> how about O- ?



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]*    TYPES             *[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]*DISTRIBUTION*[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]*RATIOS*[/FONT]​                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]      O +[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]1 person in 3[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]38.4%[/FONT]                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]      O *-*[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]1 person in 15[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]7.7%[/FONT]                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]      A +[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]1 person in 3[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]32.3%[/FONT]                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]      A *-*[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]1 person in 16[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]6.5%[/FONT]                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]      B +[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]1 person in 12[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]9.4%[/FONT]                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]      B *-*[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]1 person in 67[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]1.7%[/FONT]                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]     AB +[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]1 person in 29[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]3.2%[/FONT]                       [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]     AB *-*[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]1 person in 167[/FONT]         [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans Serif]0.7%[/FONT]


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 4, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> And more than half the population is obese. Right back atcha




LOL.... that has more to do with lazy life styles and crappy eating habits.  ala McPukes and Pizza Slut 

Hows things going David long time no talk


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 4, 2006)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> LOL.... that has more to do with lazy life styles and crappy eating habits.  ala McPukes and Pizza Slut
> 
> Hows things going David long time no talk


Things are alright...tired with life right now LOL. There's always something up you know? How's everything with you?


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah just going through the motions myself.  Less then 2 months till the new arrival


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 4, 2006)

That explains everything!  I'm O+ too


----------



## Devlin (Jul 4, 2006)

Not usre if I should admit it or not, but I'm O+ too.  However I didn't have a problem with keeping weight off until my thyroid went bad thanks to a tumor.

Hope you are having a great 4th Rocco


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 5, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Things are alright...tired with life right now LOL. There's always something up you know? How's everything with you?


u too? So...whos' the evil twin of us, eh? I mean....you do have ALL those tattoos....and u know what they say about guys with lots of tattoos...

How's it going Roc?


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 5, 2006)

Great w/o Brother Rocco, looking really good!!!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 6, 2006)

I was reading up on this blood type thing...and I'm A+, for my blood type it says that I should avoid all meat, and whey...and go vegetarian, also no milk and very little fruit...how can that be good??

Also...Rocco and Ian...what are ya'll sending to Arch for the winners basket??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2006)

so....you can have a plain salad.....hey...good luck with that!
where did u find this info?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 9, 2006)

Not sure where to post this....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAVID!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 9, 2006)

Happy B-day Big guy


----------



## Devlin (Jul 9, 2006)

See I'm not the only one who saw it's your birthday


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 9, 2006)

I posted in your other one too, but happy birthday again!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 9, 2006)

happy birthday honey!! 

...now how many spankins am I suppose to give you today??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm O+ too!!!  Damn, I think it's a requirement to be on this forum


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 10, 2006)

Crap, I'm sorry I missed it my Friend, HAPPY BIRTHDAY Brother Rocco!!!


----------



## Luke95 (Jul 10, 2006)

Happy B DAY!


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 12, 2006)

helllloooooooo????


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know...at least when I am not working out...I'll at least post and say howdy!

Hey Roc!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 12, 2006)

Where are you Roc?  We're missing you in our competition journal!!  Are you still in?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 13, 2006)

100 rep sets every day? Holy mother...

I think he's been missing because he died during one of those massive sets.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 13, 2006)

That brings a mental picture of him stuck under a BB with his legs kicking furiously....

Hope all is well w/ you, brotha!


----------



## viet_jon (Jul 13, 2006)

how'd the 100 repper go for you? have you done an arm exercise 100 r yet


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 14, 2006)

*WHEW* Just got out from under that Barbell!!! I got up to 98 reps but then I got stuck with the 20lbs I had on it. Took about a week but I'm finally free  

Thanks for all the posts guys. Just been really busy and a bit depressed. You know I have habits of disappearing for periods of time...and I'm probably not really back yet, just checking in. 

*Saturday Fever-* Hey there buddy!!! It's been awhile, I miss you on here. How's everything going? How's classes? 

*Viet Jon-* Thanks for dropping by the journal. Have you done HSS-100? I've done the 100 repper for back and quads...not easy but not as hard as I thought either. The goal isn't to pick a weight that really "challenges" you as your not going to induce hypertrophy with that set but to rush in the blood and all that crap. Haven't done it for arms yet...tomorrow I think!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 14, 2006)

Classes went well, got B's across the board. How's all been?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 14, 2006)

Cool, glad to hear it. Things here are up and down...gotten into internet gambling so the training went down for awhile LOL...trying to get back into it. How much more school do you have?


----------



## Saturday Fever (Jul 14, 2006)

2 semesters! I've also changed my mind completely about graduate school. I remember now why I hated school so much the first time through.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jul 14, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *WHEW* Just got out from under that Barbell!!! I got up to 98 reps but then I got stuck with the 20lbs I had on it. Took about a week but I'm finally free




Oh my gosh honey...why didn't you ask for a spot?  
I would've been happy to help you out there!!   OK, no more 20pounders for you, ya got that pal?

Glad to have you back.  I was missing you


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 14, 2006)

Wishing you nothing but the best my Friend!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2006)

SF- I hear you about school. Good luck with finishing...maybe a few years down the road you'll forget how much you hate it and will probably start Graduate school LOL.

Tammy- I missed you too  How is everything?

Angel- Thanks buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 15, 2006)

*Arms*

*Heavy*

*BB Curl-* 
85 x 8/7/6

*CG Bench-* 
135 x 8
145 x 8
155 x 7

*Supersets*

*Reverse BB Curl SS w/DB Curl-*
55/25 x 12/8
55/25 x 8/4
35/17.5 x 11/8

*Pushdown SS w/Skull-*
50/55 x 12/8  
50/65 x 12/6  10/4

*Special *

*Drag Curl-*
55 x 10
75 x 8
55 x 9

*Incline Tate Press-*
20 x 8
32.5 x 6/5

*100 Rep*

*DB Curl-*
5 x 50 (LOL, that was hard)

*EZ Bar CG Bench-*
15 x 100 (Too light)

W/O Time- 49 min.


----------



## Devlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Glad to see you back in here.  Very nice looking workout.  I'll be curious to hear how you are feeling about the workout tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 15, 2006)

...heh...u are gonna be 'draggin' knuckles tomorrow....won't be able to lift arms...

my tendons started to hurt just from reading all that volume u just did!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 16, 2006)

Holy crap my arms are useless today LOL!!!! They hurt but in the past my joints and tendons would hurt as well...not today. I think that 100 rep set does a lot for recovery. So far I've done for quads, back and arms and the pain I experience afterwards is purely muscular, not tendon which I got a lot of before.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 18, 2006)

*Back/Traps*

*Heavy*

*DB Incline Row-*
65 x 8/8 (seat kept breaking...onto something else)

*HS Row-* 
180 x 8
200 x 8

*Superset*

*Pullover SS w/ Pulldown-*
110/80 x 12/8, 12/8
125/80 x 10/8

*Special*

*Spider Row-*
100 x 10/9
110 x 8/8

*100 Rep*

*Rope Cable Row-*
20 x 100

*Traps*

*Power Shrug-*
275 x 8
285 x 7/6

*Lean Away DB Shrug-*
60 x 12
70 x 10
80 x 10

Workout time- 50min


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2006)

Lean away DB Shrug? That's a new one...I like the sound of it!
Was'sup, Roc!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 18, 2006)

Rocco's killin' the gym.  Good man.


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 18, 2006)

KILLER w/o BRother Rocco, lookin strong too, glad the tendons aren't hurting!!! I know that much volume would SHRED me!!! My hats definatly off to ya!!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 18, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> (seat kept breaking...onto something else)


When you are breaking shit in the gym, you KNOW you are working hard


----------



## Devlin (Jul 18, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> *Heavy*
> 
> *DB Incline Row-*
> 65 x 8/8 (seat kept breaking...onto something else)
> ...



Great workout, but I'm a bit confused.  I thought you said in another thread...



> The Awesome gym I go to...where I can do powerlifting, use chalk, Deadlifts, DB's going to 200lbs etc.....they changed it and didn't let anyone know!!!
> 
> I go in today, ALL the power racks are gone. ALL the Hammer Strength is gone. DB's only go to 80lbs now. And there is an assload of Cybex machines in there. All the old school equipment I liked is gone. They changed the name of the gym. WTF?!?!?



I could be having a blond moment but, to me HS row= hammer strength row  Did the gym change again or did you hit another gym?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jul 18, 2006)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> When you are breaking shit in the gym, you KNOW you are working hard



When it is the seat you are breaking, it's a bad thing.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> When it is the seat you are breaking, it's a bad thing.


That was wrong


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2006)

Billie- I joined another gym. I'm in the process of trying to get out of my contract at the wussified gym.

Dale- 

Gary- What's up buddy, long time no see. How is everything?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 21, 2006)

*HSS-100: Shoulder Specialization*

Still doing the same program, just a little difference. I'm doing it with an emphasis on shoulder development. For those with questions regarding the exercises you see me list (Oh yes...there will be questions LOL) here is the link: http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1151810 

Today was just Quads/Chest/Tri's.

*Front Squat-*
95 x 8
115 x 8/8

*Leg Ext-* 
90 x 10
70 x 10/10

*Bench-*
185 x 8/6/5

*Incline DB Flye-*
25 x 12
30 x 11/11

*Overhead Tri Cable Ext-*
60 x 8/8/8

*Rope Pushdown-*
50 x 9
40 x 10/9

Workout time- 40 min


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 21, 2006)

Great w/o, how did you like that pairing of the muscle groups??? I have thought of a similar one I read in Mentzers book a while back!!!


----------



## Devlin (Jul 21, 2006)

Looking good.  Glad to hear you joined another gym and hope you can get out of the other contract.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2006)

Angel- Thanks buddy. To be honest I don't like it but that's because I'm lazy LOL. I'm sure you'd love that pairing though 

Dev- Thanks Dee. Your Avi is very sexy!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Shoulder Width*

*Heavy*

*Unwinding Press-*
15 x 8
20 x 8/8
25 x 7

*Superset*

*Gironda Swing SS w/ Pitcher Raise-*
10/10 x 10/10
10/5 x 10/12, 10/12

*Special*

*1 Arm Cable Raise Muscle Round Technique-*
10 x 24
5 x 24
10 x 24

*100 Rep*

*Machine Side Lateral Raise-*
5 x 100 (lots of rest/pause)

Damn, that was a tough workout. The weights look extremely light, but try the w/o and you'll see why LOL. When I got in my car to leave, I couldn't lift my arm high enough to close the door 

All exercises are explained w/ pics in the article I posted a few posts back.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 24, 2006)

I had to look up every single one of those except the machine lateral raise, haha.  Nice workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 24, 2006)

'Morning, Roc!
Hope ya had a good weeekend!
..and I am too lazy to look to see what the hell those exercises are.....


----------



## b_reed23 (Jul 24, 2006)

it would be nice for a quick explanation though....


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 24, 2006)

b_reed23 said:
			
		

> it would be nice for a quick explanation though....


http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1151810


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, That looks like a KILLER w/o Brother Rocco, I'm sure someone will be barely moving tomorrow, LOL!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey all, anyone miss me? I doubt it  J/K! 

Still training, going to the gym 7 days a week. 5 are lifting, 2 are cardio. I'm actually making headway now.

Bought a new car last week. '04 Mustang Convertable. I love it.  I'll probably be quiting my job and going part time somewhere so I can finish school sometime soon.

Anyway, just saying hi.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hey all, anyone miss me? I doubt it  J/K!
> 
> Still training, going to the gym 7 days a week. 5 are lifting, 2 are cardio. I'm actually making headway now.
> 
> ...



7 days a week?  Gung ho my friend!

Nice ride too.  Did you get the GT?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 10, 2006)

I missed you sweetie!!!  

Glad you're back.  Nice workout too!!!  Can you even lift a book now???  

Post a pic of the new car!  I love verts!   Can you get that pic where you're sprawled out on top of it, nekkid????


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2006)

um...feel free to PM Tam's requst, please...


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> 7 days a week?  Gung ho my friend!
> 
> Nice ride too.  Did you get the GT?


No, not the GT. They had one for about $1,000 more but it would have made my insurance skyrocket. 

I'll probably be cutting back to 5 days a week with school starting now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I missed you sweetie!!!
> 
> Glad you're back.  Nice workout too!!!  Can you even lift a book now???
> 
> Post a pic of the new car!  I love verts!   Can you get that pic where you're sprawled out on top of it, nekkid????


Awww, I missed you too!!!

I'll put up pics as soon as I take them. I'm so bad at that stuff LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> um...feel free to PM Tam's requst, please...


Ummmm...you want me to pm you pics of me nekkid on my car?!? Mikey, I never knew


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Monday's Workout*

*Assisted Pull-ups-*
11 x 6/6
10 x 6/5

*Str8 arm pulldown SS with Kneeling Rope Pulldown-*
60/80 x 12/10
60/80 x 10/10
50/80 x 12/8

*Cable Rope Row Leaning forward-*
70 x 12/11/12

*Incline Str8 arm DB Rear Raise-*
5 x 100


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Tue W/O*

*Power Shrug-*
295 x 4/5/6
305 x 5
315 x 5

*Haney Shrug SS w/Calf Maching Shrug-*
95/80 x 10/12
105/115 x 10/12
105/135 x 10/12

*Old Time Standing Row Dropset-*
40 x 10, drop, 30 x 10
40 x 9, drop, 30 x 8
40 x 10, drop, 30 x 8

*Rack Deadlift-*
95 x 100


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Today*

*Wide Grip Bench to base of neck-*
135 x 6
115 x 8/8
125 x 7 (whew, those are hard)

*Cable DB Press (hook cable to my arms and then do DB Presses along with the cables)*
DB(30), Cable(30) x 8
DB(30), Cable(20) x 10/8

*Wide Grip Elbows in Preacher-*
65 x 8/7/6

*Incline DB Hammer-*
25 x 12/12/12

Didn't have time to get Tri's in


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Bout freakin time you post something.


What are you going to school for?


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

Whoah!!! Iain, what's up buddy? Bout time *I* post something? YOU need to post something  

I'm going back for Philosophy for my BA. I haven't decided what I want for my Masters yet. For a career I want to do something with Human Rights so I need to figure out my nitch and then go for it. 

It's good to hear from you buddy! How's your wife and the coming baby? How's Kyle (?).


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

I post something everyday 

Cool, I would love to go back to school and take some more course, but a) I don't have time. b) I don't want to make time 

She is getting big, and is sick of being preggo.  Kyle is doing well, had another seizure the other month, while sitting on my shoulders.  Had to watch him get a cathader (something I would never wish on anyone)

How's the wifes new job?  She allowing you to quit and become a poker pro? LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

When is she due? That sucks about Kyle. That was one of the things I just couldn't do in the ER. At least not with kids. 

I definately don't have the time right now, but I was thinking...in 4 years I can have a degree and do what I want with life, or not. It's time I start being proactive with my life a bit. 

She actually suggested I quit my job and stick with Poker while in school LOL. I play in the 5/10 tables now (built my bankroll to $4,000). I told her once I can play at the 10/20 successfully I may just do that 

In any case, come this christmas I'll be looking for a part time job and quit here.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Due basically anytime between now and september 17th.

Kyle was born three weeks early, so my wife is kinda hoping this one will follow suit.  She is at her limits, and from the ultrasound, it is meant to be a big kid.

Kyle should grow out of his seizures by 5 (crossesfingers)

That is pretty impressive bank roll.... who needs a job when you can do that. LOL


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Due basically anytime between now and september 17th.
> 
> Kyle was born three weeks early, so my wife is kinda hoping this one will follow suit.  She is at her limits, and from the ultrasound, it is meant to be a big kid.
> 
> ...


So are you excited? You must be. Are you two ready for the new addition? What about Kyle? Does he understand what's happening? Is he excited? 

I've spent A LOT of time building that bankroll. I've been working online almost 40 hours a week in addition to my job LOL. It's going to have to be cut back though next week with school starting


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah I will be excited when the baby is 6 months old LOL.  Yeah we are already, finished the baby room the other week, wife went on a nesting blitz.  Oh yeah Kyle understands, we really have had him involved in understanding, that he will be having a brother.  He seems pretty excited, for a 2 year old.

4K in just over a month is pretty decent.  I just don't have the paitence to play online.  School Schmool it isn't making you any money


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 16, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> I missed you sweetie!!!
> 
> Glad you're back. Nice workout too!!! Can you even lift a book now???
> 
> Post a pic of the new car! I love verts! Can you get that pic where you're sprawled out on top of it, nekkid????


 

Between Rocco and DB with his new truck, SOMEBODY better cough up some nekkid pictures


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 16, 2006)

Good lookin w/o BRother Rocco!!!


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 16, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> No, not the GT. They had one for about $1,000 more but it would have made my insurance skyrocket.
> 
> I'll probably be cutting back to 5 days a week with school starting now.



I hear ya.  I still get insurance through my mom because of costs.  I remember getting a quote when I was 18 for my current car.  I think I had 1 ticket at the time, and for full coverage I was getting quotes of $600-800 a month.  For liability coverage it was like $350-450 a month.  Such a fucking racket.


----------



## Devlin (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking really good in here.  Good luck with school.


----------

